# 3x3x3 : September 9, 2006



## pjk (Sep 10, 2006)

1. D' R' D2 F2 L' D2 B2 U D' B R' U F L' B' D B D R' U' L2 R2 B' R D'
2. D U2 L' D2 B' R F' D2 L U' L' D2 R2 U' L2 F L' F D2 L' U2 R' D' B D2
3. F2 B2 U D R F2 U2 L' B' R' L2 U F2 U' D' F2 D2 L2 D' R2 D L' B L' D2
4. R L B U F2 L R' D2 R' U' F2 R L' B U L2 F' D' F2 U2 F' L' U L' F2
5. U B2 R2 D U' L' U' D F' B' L2 R B U' B U F' R2 L U2 L' U' B L2 R2


----------



## tsaoenator (Sep 10, 2006)

Name: Andy Tsao
Average: 17.16
Times: 16.95, 16.25, (18.42), 18.28, (16.12)

What a horrible average!


----------



## Erik (Sep 13, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 17.19
Times: 17.08, (18.17), 16.61, (16.56), 17.88

Well, it is consitent... but not very good.


----------



## pjk (Sep 15, 2006)

Name: Patrick Kelly
Average: 24.04
24.42 25.49 22.22 (19.63) (26.58)

19.63 was a PLL skip, all others were fairly normal.


----------



## Gungz (Sep 28, 2006)

Name Yu Jeong-Min
avg 13.29
(18.05) (11.48) 13.02 13.72 13.14

warming up for sunday contest


----------

